# Loại bỏ mùi hôi nhà vệ sinh: 5 thắc mắc ai cũng nên biết



## lynlyn (26/7/21)

Để loại bỏ mùi hôi nhà vệ sinh là việc mất số đông thời kì, công sức, thậm chí tốn kém nếu như bạn không biết cách thức. Mùi hôi nhà vệ sinh là cội nguồn ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe, cảm xúc, sinh hoạt của gia đình bạn.
Bạn có thấy cảm thấy ngán ngẩm mỗi lúc bước vào toilet có nồng nặc mùi hôi? Đã đông đảo lần bạn thử những mẹo khử mùi hôi nhà vệ sinh nhưng rất tiếc đều ko hiệu quả? Sẽ ra sao nếu như tôi khẳng định thực tiễn việc khử mùi hôi nhà vệ sinh khôn cùng đơn giản? Nghe thật khó tin, phải không?
bên cạnh đó, đấy hoàn toàn là sự thật có điều kiện bạn tuân theo các gì tôi gần chia sẻ ngay sau đây!
Bài viết liên quan: *máy diệt vi khuẩn bồn cầu*
*1/ vì sao tôi đã thử qua đầy đủ cách thức mà toilet vẫn còn mùi hôi?*
Đúng là các cách loại bỏ mùi hôi nhà vệ sinh như tiêu dùng bình lép phòng, rượu trắng, dùng sả, xông tinh dầu hoàn toàn có khả năng đem đến mùi thơm dễ chịu cho toilet nhà bạn. Nhưng điều quan trọng đấy là ví như bạn ko tiếp tục sử dụng chúng thì toilet nhà bạn sẽ tiếp diễn hôi.
vì vậy, điều trước nhất cần làm cho là bạn xác định khởi thủy gây mùi hôi trong khoảng đâu? Trong khoảng nước thải bám trên tường, góc tường, bồn cầu, chất thải xối chưa sạch còn bám lại thành bồn cầu hay do cỗ ván rác bạn để qua đêm lười đi đổ, lề thói đổ những thực phẩm sơ chế trong nhà bếp vào hòm rác nhà vệ sinh… lúc xác định được căn nguyên gây mùi là gì bạn sẽ tìm cách thức giải quyết, sau ấy mới tưởng tượng chuyện khiến cho thơm toilet.




Tìm hiểu thêm về: *bình đun nước điện*
*2/ làm sao giúp toilet thông thoáng?*
nếu như nhà vệ sinh được vun đắp bít kín, ko với cửa sổ sẽ là khởi thủy khiến cho toilet ngột ngạt, dễ khiến mùi hôi tích trữ. Cho nên, bạn nên bề ngoài cửa sổ nhỏ cho toilet để giúp ko khí bên trong và bên ngoài trao đổi sở hữu nhau, tạo điều kiện cho mùi hôi thoát ra ngoài. Trường hợp toilet nhà bạn ko có cửa sổ, bạn với thể bề ngoài quạt thông gió sẽ giúp toilet nhà bạn thông thoáng.
*3/ Nên vận dụng các mẹo khử mùi toilet nào hiệu quả tiết kiệm?*
mang đông đảo cách thức giúp toilet nhà bạn thơm tho, chẳng hạn như:

dùng bình ghé phòng: xẹp vào những góc toilet rồi đóng cửa toilet lại sẽ giúp giữ mùi thấp hơn.
Xông tinh dầu: Bạn sở hữu thể tiêu dùng đèn đốt hoặc máy khuếch tán tinh dầu mang hương thơm sả chanh, cam, bưởi, quế, bạc hà,…
tiêu dùng rượu, giấm: Bạn đặt cốc rượu hoặc giấm góc phòng nhà vệ sinh.
tiêu dùng viên khử mùi bồn cầu: Viên này được bán rất phổ thông tại siêu thị, thường với màu xanh, hình tròn, bạn chỉ cần cho 1 viên vào bể nước bồn cầu sẽ giúp khử mùi mỗi khi bạn xối nước bồn cầu.
dùng sả: Bạn sử dụng vài cọng sả (còn gốc còn lá), sau đó đập nhẹ phần gốc để giúp mùi hôi lan tỏa rồi treo cọng sả ấy vào toilet sẽ giúp toilet nhà bạn thơm hơn….
Xem ngay: *đồng hồ báo thức kiêm đèn ngủ*
*4/ Cần làm cho gì để ngăn mùi hôi nhà vệ sinh?*

Phân loại rác sau khi sử dụng: chả hạn cỗ ván rác toilet chỉ cất giấy vệ sinh, băng, tả, khăn giấy, bịch/vỏ/hộp xà phòng…. Bạn ko nên sở hữu rác từ nhà bếp vào để chung mang thùng rác nhà vệ sinh.
bên cạnh đó, bạn hãy nói nhở những thành viên trong gia đình nhất là các người thường hút thuốc đó là ko nên hút thuốc, vứt tàn thuốc trong toilet vì nó sẽ làm cho nhà vệ sinh mang mùi hôi.
Sau khi đi vệ sinh xong, phải xối sạch, ko để chất thải bám trên tường, thành bồn cầu.
nếu bồn cầu, cống sàn nhà tắm có dấu hiệu tắc thì bạn hãy nhanh chóng xử lý dứt điểm để tránh khiến cho mùi hôi xuất hiện.
*5/ vì sao bồn cầu nhà tôi với mùi hôi dù rằng tôi đã chà rửa rất sạch?*
Bồn cầu là tác nhân khiến nhà vệ sinh sở hữu mùi hôi. Bởi vậy, bạn cần giữ cho bồn cầu luôn trong tình trạng sạch sẽ, ko có mảng bám chất thải. Không những thế, phổ quát người than phiền bồn cầu vẫn có mùi hôi mặc dù họ thường xuyên chà rửa sạch sẽ.
Lý giải về điều này với thể do bồn cầu nhà bạn đang tắc nghẽn, thường xuyên bị hiện trạng dội nước ko trôi, chất thải rút chậm, hoặc hầm cầu nhà bạn đầy, phần xi-phông (ống con thỏ) thiết kế sai khoa học khiến lượng nước trữ trong ống quá ít giúp cho mùi hôi xông thẳng dưới hầm cầu lên bồn cầu.
Xem thêm các món *đồ công nghệ hay* tại Ruby.vn


----------

